# #6 with a ...canoe



## robert carter (Nov 6, 2016)

Had a great few hunts the last couple of days. The local WMA`s are great and I am blessed to be able to hunt them. 
  I had a place picked out to hunt that is about a mile and a half walk from the road . Chris had used his gps to measure it . I have killed critters farther from that from the truck but would rather be closer. so with some checking I found a spot I could get to with my canoe and walk about 300 yards. Thats much better .
  Long story short I got set up on a swamp chestnut that did not pan out for me but I did see a big 8 pt that had been traveling.
  I moved to a water oak that had plenty of sign under it and shot a doe at about 5 yards. She whirled at the shot and I hit her a shade back. I packed everything back to my take out spot then came back and took up the trail. To my surprise it was a good blood trail and only about 75 yards long. Got great video for icing on the cake. 
  Here are some pics . I was shooting my homemade string follow with a Simmons Tiger shark Allen gave me. Thank You Lord !!RC





Never seen the river this low or clear.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2016)

That's cool! Congratulations!


----------



## tee p (Nov 7, 2016)

Way to go RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 7, 2016)

You the man!


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 7, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 7, 2016)

When the chestnut don't pan out, it's always nice to have a water oak handy. Good deal swamper.


----------



## Vance Henry (Nov 7, 2016)

That's just awesome stuff right there.


----------



## wag03 (Nov 7, 2016)

congratulations!  Always like to see your pics. Keep them coming


----------



## mr otter (Nov 7, 2016)

Great public land story!


----------



## jekilpat (Nov 7, 2016)

Congratulations!  Enjoyed the story.  Nothing compares to  hunting the rivers - just feels wild and natural.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 7, 2016)

Getting done as always. Congrats RC!


----------



## JBranch (Nov 7, 2016)

Congrats RC!!!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 7, 2016)

Well done RC!  Good job


----------



## Southern Cyote (Nov 8, 2016)

That look like a good time! congrats to you on #6


----------



## Clipper (Nov 9, 2016)

That doe would have gotten awful heavy dragging her out 1.5 miles.  Even deboned she would have weighed 30-35 lbs.  The canoe was a good way to go and I bet that river is so shallow now the canoe was the only watercraft that would make it.  Congratulations on a well planned and successful hunt.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 10, 2016)

Good Hunt!


----------



## SquirrelBait (Nov 10, 2016)

Cool Hunt , RC ! Thanks


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 11, 2016)

Congrats RC.


----------



## GrayG (Nov 11, 2016)

Congrats RC


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 12, 2016)

That's great, you are like the Swamp Jeremiah Johnson!  Congrats, definitely a happy canoe ride I'd bet.


----------

